# CATVOS 10"



## speedman

Alright as some or all of you may know I had the 5" twisted customs. Well I found this 10" on hl so decided to ask guy if he wanted to trade and sure enough he did. Please no making fun of the dude that traded me. Well I got it powdercoated and it's all black now. Have the front on cause the rear arms where shocks bolt on too where bent (that's why we traded straight up) so here are some pics of her now.


----------



## Polaris425

nice! how hard is it to fix the bend? Is it the mount(tab) or the actual arm thats bent?


----------



## CumminsPower24

Looking Good Chris. Will be riding in no time.


----------



## speedman

P it's the arms themselves, catvos has them they should be here this week Friday. That's some customer service got a used lift and they still fixed it for me for free.


----------



## Polaris425

sweet!! I sure wish we could get them on as a sponsor.


----------



## speedman

Have you ever tried to see if they wanted too? That would be awesome if they where.


----------



## Polaris425

Ive emailed and called with no response.


----------



## speedman

next time i talk to them about my arms ill ask them and see whats up, if you want.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah give us a plug  ok sorry for hijacking.. back on topic!


----------



## jrpro130

Looks great man!


----------



## mathew_101

that thing is a monster


----------



## speedman

thanks ricky and p425 and mathew_101 it is a monster its huge i cant wait till i put the back on then it will look better!! what i cant believe is that the guy had it on 32 backs and only had 23 gc i got 25 gc and everything is on right lol


----------



## speedman

CumminsPower24 said:


> Looking Good Chris. Will be riding in no time.




as soon as its done im going to 41st so ill call you and we will make it a day of riding!! im excited like a little kid lol


----------



## jrpro130

speedman said:


> thanks ricky and p425 and mathew_101 it is a monster its huge i cant wait till i put the back on then it will look better!! what i cant believe is that the guy had it on 32 backs and only had 23 gc i got 25 gc and everything is on right lol


It's your shocks! Those are highlifters...and don't you have 05-07 shocks? If not I have some if you want to make it bigger lmao


----------



## speedman

true i forgot that they where matt powdercoated them green


----------



## CumminsPower24

yea i cant wait, :rockn: had some buddies ride 41st yesterday and they said it was NASTY.


----------



## browland

wow , that is gonna be massive . Looks good.


----------



## speedman

Thanks everyone. Can't wait till ride catvos taking a little long to ship back should of been shipped today. Gotta call. But I'm excited to put it all together, it's a mission to put it up high to put the tires on lol.


----------



## speedman

browland how do you like the 8' catvos? do you got anymore pics of her?


----------



## tx_brute_rider

That's a fancy pond boat you have there, J/K. One of a kind that's for sure:rockn: I wonder how deep you have to go to get stuck. Definitely a nice brute man.


----------



## speedman

tx_brute_rider said:


> That's a fancy pond boat you have there, J/K. One of a kind that's for sure:rockn: I wonder how deep you have to go to get stuck. Definitely a nice brute man.




hahaha i know thanks lol, idk man hopefully i dont get stuck though!!


----------



## muddbound

looks good bro! with all this rain i hope i can fix mine and get out there and get dirty


----------



## filthyredneck

Lookin awesome! And really making me want another big lift.....anybody want to trade for a 4"? Lol

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## browland

I like it so far, much better than the other garbage I had. This time it made it past the garage door. lol. I havent been out in the mud yet, havent had time since I finished it, I had to deal with the race track all weekend. hopefully this weekend Ill take it out and break it in on my farm. Pretty sure loading a deer on the rear rack will suck arse, i cant imagine how tall yours will be, I have 21 inches under mine and 49 tall at the rack, wish i had of gone taller now after seeing yours lol. Ill keep you posted how it performs.


----------



## browland

got it


----------



## backwoodsboy70

dang that thing is gonna be biggg!!! good to see u got a catvos tho :rockn:


----------



## CumminsPower24

Now that is what a garage is suppose to look like. Nice job Browland


----------



## jrpro130

Nice garage there Bowland

Hey chris lets see if you can get it stuck! I think the prob will be spinning the tires...make sure you got a yellow spring in there

edit: I have gear reduction and red/almond and I never really have a prob spinning them.


----------



## speedman

yeah very nice garage lol mine is all messy lmao. wow dude im at 25' under the bike and to the rack i got to check tonight when i get home. catvos finally sent me my arms!!! should have them by friday!!! depends if they do get here friday we will ride ricky!! if not going to a spot by the house muddbound if your down to goto 41st let me know. i really cant wait to ride it, as soon as its done going for a test ride lol just tp put around make sure everything good. ricky what springs you think i should have for this? right now it has gold red from matts set up

and i just noticed you have the arched arms they look really good wish the 10' had them


----------



## browland

thanks guys, I have more toys than time to enjoy them thats for sure lol. I didnt expect the wheeler to be so tall, I run 30's , that are about wore out so maybe its a good thing i didnt go higher. I hate to see how bad unstable its going to be.


----------



## jrpro130

Browland the 10" is very very very wide. Tires aren't even under the fenders at all. Axle angles are actually better than the 6"

Chris you should run yellow secondary almond primary IMO. Try the red/gold, but I have GR and run those colors (well red/almond). Anyway, can't wait to see it, doubt I can ride this weekend either


----------



## speedman

Ima just run this set up till I get that yellow secondary. It won't be like I can't ride it lol. I'm excited to put this thing back together. Arms should be here tomorrow.


----------



## browland

ima have mine out right after work, wont be much water or mud but should get a feel for how it handles. So far the steering really sucks on pavement, it wont turn for crap. I think its the shocks are too stiff but they had a lot of sag in the front so I put the spacers in .


----------



## speedman

take pics lol my parts come in tomorrow finally so im gonna start on it after work then im riding saturday after work lol


----------



## speedman

As you can see I can't stop going in the garage to see the bike lol can't wait for the parts tomorrow!!


----------



## LM83

Keep us updated on how hot the cv's get. I had a 8" that was HORRIBLE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

ill let you know, the axles dont look too bad im going to ride around with springs all the way up then all the way down to see the difference also. that should help just a little with the angles i think.


----------



## LM83

Sounds good! The 10" has better angles than the 6". My 8"( old school CATVOS) had wayyyy worse angles than the 6". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Wow its big but def not practical not hating it looks cool just have axles in the truck waiting


----------



## muddbound

im down to ride if i get mine fixed im doing a bonfire on 41 tomorrow night


----------



## speedman

Muddbound send me your number I'ma try to head out there Saturday after bike is done. I wanna ride so bad.


----------



## CumminsPower24

Hey Chris, deff will be out there Sat. This is going to be fun, I can wait.


----------



## Polaris425

hurry up and post some pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:bigok:


----------



## speedman

CumminsPower24 said:


> Hey Chris, deff will be out there Sat. This is going to be fun, I can wait.


I got the parts literally 5 mins ago. I'm putting it together after work 4 needs to get here fast, then Saturday I'll leave work around 2-3 n going straight to 41st, how long you going to stay out there? I can't take Saturday off


----------



## CumminsPower24

Well I am glad you got your parts, I will get there probably arround noon or so and I told my wife I dont know when I will be back LOL.


----------



## speedman

Vinny I just finished the bike was going to text you but it's 1 in the morning lol. Tie rods were a REAL pain just didn't want to fit, arms really didn't line up maybe from tc lift messing that up who knows. Took a lot of banging and a little prying. The back is at 26 the front is at 23 I'm guessing way it was leaning back made it 25 in front. I'm going to soften the back shocks see if it evens out a little. Didn't get to ride it just front and back in the garage so not even 2 feet of movement lol just had to see it move lol. Well enough talk and here are some pics, oh Vinny I got to work till 3 maybe 4 I got a new computer at work and got to put all the inventory in it


----------



## southernbrute750

Wow that thing looks sick. Congrats. Now get some 32's under there!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Looks sick Chris, nice work. 
Well I might still be there, hopefully not stuck lol. Shoot me a text when u get off I wll keep checking my phone.


----------



## speedman

Southern I'm looking for 31s I love the way the laws look even though the 32s are sick but 31s are my favorite. Vinny I'm going to try my hardest to get out earlier I will text you.


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!!!!!


----------



## speedman

Thanks P. I can't wait to ride it after work.


----------



## speedman

Got some more pics

































Ok the rear tires lean out, any way I can fix that or naw? The left front does also. And yet again the left front axle keeps coming out why is this? It's driving me nuts.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

looks sick man. you might get with tha mule with questions about the 10" lifts.


----------



## speedman

I've been talking to him
Gotta ask him about the wheels leaning out see if his did it.


----------



## jrpro130

looks sick! On the left axle popping out...didn't it do that with the 5" too? I'm thinking it's a diff issue


----------



## ThaMule

Here is what I got for the front. If your front is leaning check out your ball joints. Mine had a lil problem and new ball joints did they trick. 










As far as the back...They never leaned. Check to make sure your bearings are good


----------



## ThaMule

Here is one from the back the day i put the lift on


----------



## jrpro130

btw chris u don't need the hmf exhaust snorkel on there anymore


----------



## speedman

only one tire in front leans and both backs are leaning, thamule your backs dont look like there leaning at all. and the front has 4 brand new ball joints. i know ricky ima take it off. what do you think it can be back tires leaning?


----------



## ThaMule

It has to be the bearings or maybe the knuckles are cracked. also check to make sure all hardware is straight. I am assuming that the arms are good since you just got them back form CATVOS.


----------



## filthyredneck

X2 on the bearings...i had a rear tire leaning on my 6" and it turned out to be a bearing. Double check the bushings in the knuckles as well.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

the bushings are where the screw goes in right and the bearing where axle goes? just to make sure lol i was thinking that cause i was reading on a couple other forums and everyone was saying the same thing. i even put the rear shocks on the softest setting.


heres a video of the bike after washing it, what do you guys use on the wheels? they always stay dirty


----------



## tx_brute_rider

I just use water and finger-hand washing mitten to get inside the crevices of the ss212 wheels, when pressure washing it. I see you like Plies:rockn: Your brute looks GREAT bro:rockn:


----------



## speedman

ok was doing same thing lol, yeah plies is good lol i listen to everything, when im riding i just put it on shuffle, or rock or country lol


----------



## jrpro130

Simple green!


----------



## Polaris425

looks good dude!


----------



## speedman

Thanks everyone and it rode good not to hard to steer at all. I can't wait for the weekend I wanna ride again, wish I lived up north where I ride 5 mins and I'm at a mud hole lol


----------



## CumminsPower24

So anything on that front axle popping out? Did you find out what you have to fix or replace?


----------



## speedman

Idk what I'd have to fix?!?! I had the seal out and the little bearings out and everything else looked fine. So I put new seal put the bearing in and put axle in and it went I'm good rode it to my trailer looked and axle was popping out a little. I should of tried 4wd when I was riding to see if it works.


----------



## filthyredneck

Might pull that axle and stretch the circlip open a little and then pop it back in the diff. That circlip is all that keeps the axle from coming out of the diff

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130

Chris did it pull out the axle with stock? twisted? or just this lift


----------



## CumminsPower24

filthyredneck said:


> Might pull that axle and stretch the circlip open a little and then pop it back in the diff. That circlip is all that keeps the axle from coming out of the diff
> 
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


 
^ Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## speedman

It didn't do it with twisted cause when that axle broke I remember it being a pain to take off. And I remember it start happening last ryc I broke down at guys I was with tried towing me up the trailer and my tires got caught on something and when i looked it was pulled out, don't know if it was like that before or not. I would of noticed I'm always looking at all of them.


----------



## speedman

filthyredneck said:


> Might pull that axle and stretch the circlip open a little and then pop it back in the diff. That circlip is all that keeps the axle from coming out of the diff
> 
> Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk




Ima check that circle clip next day off this is what it looks like when I got to my riding spot










I was able to push it all the way in again and went literally went 20 feet from truck stoped to talk to some people and when I looked it was out a little, pushed in again and rode forgot about it when I looked next stop it was out a little like really little and still like that.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yeah I really think the clip is your problem. If its closed too much on the axle then it won't hold, but at the same time if its opened too far then it makes it difficult to install or remove the axle from the diff.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

Ima check that and the rear to see why they lean in I really hate that it leans lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea even my rhino axle I had to stretch it a little...it's gotta be the circlip then


----------



## browland

speedman said:


> Ima check that and the rear to see why they lean in I really hate that it leans lol


 mine did that at first when I put the catvos on. it turned out to be the axles were too long, did you have to beat it together or pry the knuckle to line up? I spoke with scott at catvos and he advised me how to fix it, with the weight on wheels you should be able to grab the axle bar and move it back and forth about a half inch , check that out , if its not moving at all then its binding and you may need to trim the end of the bar. That fixed my isues, the front left has its own set of issues, there is actually two diff sets of front left control arms for that very reason , so i was told. Call them up, they are very easy to deal with and very helpful


----------



## speedman

do they looked uneven to me they do..


----------



## browland

figure anything out today?


----------



## speedman

I'm going to be checking on it tomorrow since I don't work till late. If I don't see anything wrong then it has to be arms. And I feel like it is the arms cause the hubs don't look like there straight up and down the lean a little bit. Looks like the bottom arms are a little smaller. I'm going to try to measure it tomorrow. Then I'll call catvos see what they think.


----------



## speedman

Idk if you guys see this good I'm on my phone, but it's not straight looks to me that bottom arm it a little short what you guys think?


----------



## speedman

And I don't know if this happens with thamule or jsmith or Joe my buddy that's on here forgot his sn lol, but my boots hit the a arm look.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Thats gonna wear a hole in them


----------



## speedman

Yeah I know P, I called them just now but no answer probably at lunch I'm going to call in a little.


----------



## LM83

Arms might be on wrong. Ask filthy about that lol. His were labeled wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

LM83 said:


> Arms might be on wrong. Ask filthy about that lol. His were labeled wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

i was thinking that but the bottom arms cant be on wrong cause if not shocks wont mount on. and the top one are on cause the slant goes to the inside. so im still thinking its that the bottom ones are a little shorter.


----------



## jrpro130

Could it be shocks are too high? Those are HL shocks...


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Yeah, i traded my stock springs to a guy for his HL springs for that very reason. He said the big lift was designed around the stock springs. Those HL springs lift your bike at least 1.5 inches more. I think you need a set of stock shocks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrpro130

2010Bruterider said:


> Yeah, i traded my stock springs to a guy for his HL springs for that very reason. He said the big lift was designed around the stock springs. Those HL springs lift your bike at least 1.5 inches more. I think you need a set of stock shocks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


Im with ya...




btw chris i got 08+ springs if u wanna trade, or i have 05-07 shocks. either way

and i have the spring tool so just come over and we can try it


----------



## speedman

That's weird they are on the lowest setting and everything. I called catvos and no answer. I'm gonna call again tomorrow to see what's up. And when I had the tc lift the rear tires didn't bow at all.


----------



## speedman

jrpro130 said:


> Im with ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw chris i got 08+ springs if u wanna trade, or i have 05-07 shocks. either way
> 
> and i have the spring tool so just come over and we can try it




Let's try it Ricky, I wanna keep the lime green though lol.


----------



## browland

have you tried moving the axle bar yet? It may sound stupid to you but thats what made my rear lean like that. If the axle is .250 too long it will make it lean like that. I had the same boot issue as well. Catvos sent me 4 new boots and bands , they are smaller boots but will fix the rubbing issue.


----------



## speedman

no browland how should i move it? i called them but they didnt answer im going to call them again tomorrow. i noticed the boots today. i hope what ever the problem is catvos fixes it before nov 11 lol so i can goto trucks gone wild!!


----------



## browland

just grab the center of the bar between the cups anywhere really, weight on wheels. you should be able to move it back and forth. about a 1/4 to half inch. If not its bottoming out inside the cup. which makes the hubs angle. Have you noticed that the suspension when loaded wont move ? If they are binding you wont be able to make the rear squat at all if you get on the bike or take off full power , just gonna wheelie.


----------



## speedman

Im going to check that tomorrow cause I'ma go for a ride and I'll let Ricky see it also. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jrpro130

The axles plunge fine, they move with no bind. It's gotta be the shocks. We are going to mess with it sunday, I'll post up the results


----------



## speedman

front shocks plunge fine, rear shocks dont move at all will see whats up tomorrow


----------



## browland

When I cut my axle bars the rear started moving like it should. I took mine out last night finally , everything worked great, but i hate the way it turns.


----------



## browland

Oh and it's so wide I can't ride thru the ruts , I either straddle or one side rides in the ruts and the other is up on the dry land


----------



## speedman

i didnt get to goto rickys to mess with it had to help my mom with things around the house which sucked lol but i just took off the right rear to see whats up and played with it a little and either way if i lower the bike or heighten it the wheel still stays bowed out?!?!?!


----------



## speedman

i just got off the phone with scott, he told me all 10' lifts should bow out about 2-3 degrees cause it was made as a competition lift and so that the outer cv would have less of an angle on it, but he told me to send him a pic anyways to make sure its not doing it a lot more.


----------



## speedman

Here's what tires look like


----------



## ThaMule

glad to hear he is helping out and offering some advice and assistance.


----------



## speedman

same here thamule, did your rear tires bow just a little or they where really straight?


----------



## ThaMule

I don't think mine looked like yours does. They seem a bit much to me. Being leaned out like that does not make much sense to me anyways. Racing is about being toed in 2 to 3 degrees....not the camber being off. I raced RC's for a long time and that is something you def dont wont.... It means that you have less tire actually in contact with the ground. Maybe he can shed some light on it though.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea if they don't fix it, I'll lengthen the tab that mounts the lower arm to the knuckle for you, that will be a quick fix


----------



## stihl390

Here is a pic of stihl390 10" catvos . This is thamule old lift


----------



## stihl390

Chris when u get chance call me


----------



## stihl390

Kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## speedman

whats up joe, thanks for posting the pics, your rear does not look as bad as mine at all. im waiting for scott from catvos to call me to see whats wrong. ima call you now.


----------



## jrpro130

yea joes looks perfect


----------



## speedman

right something is up with mine. thamule did you have hl springs on?


----------



## ThaMule

yeah, I had HL springs


----------



## speedman

So my springs can't be the problem! I will be calling Scott back today to see what he thinks of the pictures I sent him.


----------



## JPs300

Big red brute....the parking lot pimper himself......:greddy2:

hahahahaha! 



Chris - I have seen a few bigger lifts lean the tires outward just a tad to lessen the angle on the outer CV, thus helping it's lifespan. - That said, it would be simple to slot the bolt holes in either the upper or lower tabs , square the tire & weld fender washers on. Not enough of a change needed to warrant changing the entire tabs, just slot the holes and weld washers on at the new spot. 


Hoping I can get my pile back together for RYC. Seems I was scammed some on the "built" motor in this bike.....


----------



## speedman

Yeah Jp Ricky said he will do it for me! First i want to see what catvos wants to do if they say nothing then I'm doing that. What happen to the bike? I thought it was running fine.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300

Had enough power to run side x side w/ Robert's XMR, but kept pushing oil out the breather. It's a comon problem on the t-cats and the pressure was very light but I ran the typical tests: front cylinder only had 35psi of compression. Likely the only reason it ran as good as it did was because once it goes over 3k the front compression release kicks-out and probably gave it just enough compression total to bust fuel. 

Pulled it down expecting to fina broke ring or ring land issue from the bad tune, instead found a trashed front cam and a set of mildly ported heads that were worn out(valves & seats overly worn, thus bleeding compression/combustion by the valves). - heads were supposed to be fresh Stage 3's from Speedwerx, and cams were supposed to be fresh Speedwerx as well. Front cam has Web's grind # but hurt intake lobe/rocker pad, rear cam has no numbers and measures out to stock specification. 

I posted a thread on HL yesterday. We'll see how it all turns out as for who screwed who(Steel Horses supposedly did the work for Ryan, the previous owner), but the end result won't likely change, it's on me to fix it. 

I fully ported the heads over the weekend & dropped them off at the machine shop yesterday along w/ new valves. Should have them back tomorrow, but still have to figure out something on the cams and get it back together in time, along with doing two snorkel jobs & finishing up Mike's 300.


----------



## speedman

Dang dude that sucks I'm going to read the post on hl now to see


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## speedman

Still no call from catvos or email and I called yesterday left my number and nothing from Scott. I might just let Ricky do extend it just a little. And I'll be buying bushings and ball joints already it looks like cause my left is leaning bad and my right is straight so something is wrong there other than all that axle have held up and everything is strong like the lift 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## Just_Crusin18

bike looks good man


----------



## speedman

Thanks man 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## speedman

just wanted to post this beautiful picture lol and say that i went to jrpro house and we figured out that bushing need to replaced on all the arms cause front one is loose even though its on there tight. the bushing on the front hub both need to be changed and while im at it backs also. the axles i should of taken a pic that front left had the splines stripped on the tip. but the axle still doesnt go all the way in like it should. but 4wd does work!!! cause we pushed axle in and switched it and it turned both wheels!! was happy that still works. gonna see if gorilla sells the cup so i can change it and ask them why the axles wont stay in also maybe those are different year who knows!!


----------



## speedman

oh i need 31 laws!!! any one wanna trade my 29.5 lol


----------



## LM83

speedman said:


> oh i need 31 laws!!! any one wanna trade my 29.5 lol


Where u located? I just downsized and have a extra set of 31s. MIGHT trade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

lm83 if you trade me i will pay half of your shipping lol no one wants to ship to me cause im in miami fl !!


----------



## LM83

speedman said:


> lm83 if you trade me i will pay half of your shipping lol no one wants to ship to me cause im in miami fl !!


Lol no deal. To far bud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

LM83 said:


> Lol no deal. To far bud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





 lol


----------



## JPs300

Sounds like the stripped spline section is the end of the shaft that holds the c-clip on? - Either pop the clips off and open them up some or switch the clips out for o-rings. Lots of cat guys use o-rings due to many issues w/ the rilla axle clips(either won't stay in the diff or won't come out; no in between) you just have to put new ones on anytime you have the axles out.


----------



## jrpro130

Yea splines are stripped, long story short I got a rhino a while back and same thing happened, they said it was a defect and returned it for me.

I told him just to get a new inner and new clips


----------



## speedman

Just got off the phone with gorilla. He said he would need to see it in front of him to see what's wrong with it. Idk what to do. I want to send it but would have to wait till next week cause i want to goto ryc! Might send it to them afterwards!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300

It would void any possible warranty, but here's an option. - Spot weld back onto the end of each spline, then clean the welds up w/ a cut-off wheel so as to replace the splines. Being out past the clip it's not really load bearing, just simply holds the clip in place to keep the axle seated. 

I'm sure they wouldn't do anything for warranty after doing that, but then again it would fix the issue thus you likely wouldn't have a reason to worry about it. 

- just a thought, I've done it on OE axles.


----------



## speedman

ricky would have to help me with the welding part, what im thinking of doing is buying a new left front and right and keeping these as a spare. and if new ones pop out also then something is wrong!!! cause i have a stock cv here thats not broken and goes in with ease and is hard to get out cause of circle clip so i dont understand this axle popping out.


----------



## jrpro130

your c clip is worn out i guess...need to replace it. Takes a lot to hold that LONG cv in

The welding is a little sketchy...it's that 4030 chromoloy stuff and I haven't messed with welding that. I'll post a pic of what it looks like 










same thing happened to chris but his is WAY worse. Mine was messed up enough to do the same thing as chris tho


----------



## speedman

yup what it looks like, just mine didnt look that bad, i hope all goes well for ryc.


----------



## JPs300

it will either be 4340 or 4130 moly - you can weld either just like regular mild steel. 

Put a spot weld in-line with every other spline, then grind them to suit with a cut-off wheel. Doesn't take a lot to keep the cir-clip in place, but needs that edge.


----------



## speedman

i have an extra inner cv im going to change it out thursday that i dont work in the morning, hopefully this one stays in and doesnt pop out like the other or i will be pissed lol


----------



## JPs300

As long as the clip stays in place on it that should fix it.


----------



## jrpro130

speedman said:


> i have an extra inner cv im going to change it out thursday that i dont work in the morning, hopefully this one stays in and doesnt pop out like the other or i will be pissed lol


try lowes for new circlips, get a few different sizes and see what works. My gorillas have always been a real pain to get out so I would expect yours SHOULD be too


----------



## speedman

Will be trying that! I hope it stays in cause I wanna ride in 4wd some places in ryc are really deep and want to try them out lol.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## speedman

Well got the 4x4 working, I changed the whole axle that had a good cv and good c clip lol all it was is the c clip!! So now they stay in and 4wd works perfectly and now I'm happy that I and jrpro fixed it cause he helped a lot thanks buddy!!!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300

good deal!


----------



## speedman

Tell me about it jp its still weird this new cv goes in with ease and the other one still doesn't go in good, but it's a spare for now! And I gotta change the springs in the front springs back to hl ones cause the reds are sooo soft make turning a lot harder.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## speedman

I put the hl springs back on helped a lot with steering the red ones where too soft might one of these days put all the springs red to see how soft it is all four red. 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------

